# Algae eater for angelfish tank



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Farlowella will get big, I think about 8". I would recommend a bristlenose pleco.


----------



## beatle (May 8, 2006)

I have 2 otos in the tank with my angel and he never even gives them a second look. I have 2 BN plecos in my 90g African cichlid tank and they do a good job on the tank. I did have a CAE in the tank for a few months as well with no issues, but I hear they get nasty when they get older. I've never seen a fish scour as much as he did though.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Otos apparently vary in size a pretty good bit. The ones I'd gotten before always seemed like they were in the 3/4-1" range, however this last batch are much larger, approaching 2" and I'd be willing to bet that they'd give any but the largest angelfish indigestion. If you can find some of these larger otos that would probably be a good bet. Mine are constantly grazing the plants, gravel, and glass. In fact, at the moment I have so little algae that I sink a blanched slice of zucchini in the tank every couple of days or so for them and the cherry shrimp.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

i only have 1 angel fish in my tank but he doesn't bother my otos.
but then again i started out with 5 and now there's only 2 left but there's no saying he was the culprit. i've had the otos in the same tank with the angel for more than a year now. i also have 3 sae and a chinese algae eater. neither of which eats much algae......


----------



## mad921 (Apr 11, 2006)

You're definately right about the shrimp. I have one angel in my tank who is 2 years old. He hadn't been interested in anything except flake for over a year (not even brine shrimp or blood worms) so I thought I might be safe with some amanos....nope. $40 buffet. I have 3 ottos in there that he doesn't even give a second look to though. Ironic thing is that they're smaller than the shrimp were. 

I'd definately skip on the SAE's too. They're worthless in the long run. The BN pleco is a good suggestion. I have 2 farlowella who do a great job, but they can get large.


----------



## Rhea (May 29, 2006)

Will a farlowella outgrow a 55g? I just think they are such cool fish, the fact they may eat some algae is just an added benefit.

I do like otos, I was hoping thick planting may give them places to hide. I have tried to buy an SAE before, but ended up with a flying fox who's useless. 

Would a farlowella be ok with a BN pleco? I used to have a farlowella but I don't think he could compete with my leporacanthicus for food so he didn't last long :icon_cry:


----------



## mad921 (Apr 11, 2006)

Rhea said:


> Will a farlowella outgrow a 55g? I just think they are such cool fish, the fact they may eat some algae is just an added benefit.
> 
> I do like otos, I was hoping thick planting may give them places to hide. I have tried to buy an SAE before, but ended up with a flying fox who's useless.
> 
> Would a farlowella be ok with a BN pleco? I used to have a farlowella but I don't think he could compete with my leporacanthicus for food so he didn't last long :icon_cry:


I'd venture to guess that mine are full grown at around 7 inches. I'd think 1 or maybe 2 would be fine in a 55 gallon. The pleco would be fine with them, not really necessary though. Given that they do basically the same job I'd say either or. But if you're concerned about food availability you can always supplement their diet depending on the algae level in your tank and the number of other algae eaters you have. I toss in a few veggie wafers every few days just before the lights go out.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

I would go with the BN plecos. They are the hardest workers, my angels don't give them a second look and if you end up with a pair of angels that raise their own spawns the BN won't bother the fry- 

SAE's will eat eggs and fry and they also get lazy when they get big. I also had a pack of them that killed a sick angel. They are really ballsy. My angel was fighting off an infection from a wound he got from fighting with another male and all of a sudden- while he was alive- the pack of them were scraping his sides off. It was terrible. I am he would have healed up if it weren't for them. I came home and his fins were literally shredded, he was exhausted from running from them, but they just kept at him. I pulled them all out but it was too late. They never bothered him when he was healthy.

My angels don't bother the ottos, but they don't do as good a job as the BN. 

Good luck with the tank.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Avoid SAEs when possible,they are not much of an algae eater and would prefer anything else to algae if given a choice. Otos shoould be fine,afterall,angel's mouths are not that big. In addition to that,i've noticed that otos have a hard layer of scales on their bodies,so i believe they wouldn't be that tasty a meal. But just to play safe,get larger ones. Chinese algae eaters are rather hardworking infact but one problem i noticed is the fact that they are rather territorial and agressive even to larger fishes like angels. Perhaps you may want to consider nerites instead,they are excellent algae eaters and seem to fulfill all the criteria that you are looking for.


----------



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

I would go with 2 BN, or if you have plenty of hiding places, you could try otos.


----------



## Rhea (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the help, I think I'll try and find some large otos as I definitely want the farlowella and don't want to stock the tank too heavily. All the ones I've seen in shops so far have been quite small so I'll have to see.....


----------

